# Advances for QSI Titan decoders



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been working on bringing up the last improvements in the G scale QSI Titan decoders.

The Titans have an "emulator technology" (ET) that was basically like a "flight simulator" for a locomotive, i.e. capable of sound control that reacted much more realistically to the actual locomotive speed, load, acceleration, and even the "condition" of the loco.

The Diesel sound files were worked out completely before QSI Solutions went offline. These files sound great and have lots of "personalization" including the "horn builder" which lets you "assemble" a horn with any number of chimes, frequencies, volumes, etc. You can even simulate a horn array with a damaged or off tune horn.

But I was never satisfied with the "new" "emulator technology" sound files for the steamers. I remember the email from Josh what was very excited with a configuration file for all the CV's. When I loaded this new "ET" file, I was disappointed with the chuff sound, it was weak and had no "personality".

Lately I have been organizing my many files I have for these decoders, and came across Josh's email, and noted the configuration file. This is normally loaded into the Quantum CV Manager software, and loads all the CVs for you, a way to have a copy of all CVs and archive settings you like. I had loaded this file at the time.

On a whim, I looked into the file with a text editor and saw a TON of CVs that were not familiar. Sure enough, after some research, there are all the settings for the new chuff sounds BUT they were ignored by the CV Manager software. Apparently more recent versions of the software omitted these settings, so my decoders were NEVER programmed as intended. 

I just found out the versions of the software that will indeed display and set these CVs, and I'm sure this is going to bear fruit.

I'm going to explor and post my results on the groups.io site dedicated to QSI solutions, I'm tired of the lack of courtesy here, and people jumping into threads with comments to only promote their own beliefs, or the product they are pimping.

Those of you that have QSI Titans in steam locos will be interested, and I invite you to join the groups.io forum, where you can get these files and learn how to get the most from your Titan decoders. They are my favorite still and I am sharing what I find to enjoy them more.









QSI-Solutions groups.io Group


Hi, this a forum I started so we have a QSI Solutions forum that is controlled by the QSI solutions people. I'm working with Josh to manage the last of the stock of decoders, and am looking into what it would take to make more of the G scale Titan. Note this is QSI Solutions, not QS Industries...




groups.io





Greg


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Where can i find a qsi decoder?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are out of production, but show up on the used market. There's a lot out there, I come across them every few months. If you are starting out, might not be the best choice unless you get several before "starting".

Greg


----------



## cosimafern (Apr 12, 2021)

Here is an opportunity for the over 300,000 purchasers of factory equipped QSI sound locomotives made by Atlas, Broadway Ltd, Proto 2000 and Intermountain to upgrade to the new advanced “TITAN” DC/DCC sound decoders. See TITAN feature list (external link).
Most of the original factory installed sound diesel locomotives used the same special format circuit board SD (small diesel), that was screw mounted to the chassis. For simple wiring there were 6 convenient mating plugs for all connections, see wiring diagram below. This facilitates and simplifies the circuit board replacements. Even modelers with limited skills will be able to do the circuit board substitution.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, as much as I like the Titans, I think this post was to add an advertising link. 

Looks like a bot found some announcement from QS Industries, which is not applicable to Large Scale.

Greg


----------

